

Anyone have any marketing or SEO expert recommendations? - brockf

Finally released a site I'm happy with for our new product - http://www.heroframework.com - and am looking for some recommendations for people/teams who can spread the word and build some search engine rankings up in the tough world of content management system software.<p>Anyone worked with someone they would recommend?  Someone who got results?
======
randfish
Moz maintains a recommended list here -
<http://www.seomoz.org/marketplace/companies/recommended> that might be
helpful.

Wish you luck!

